# BMOQ May 27th



## RectorCR (13 May 2013)

Hey,
I was just curious if anyone here was set to do BMOQ on May 27th. I'm hoping to be on that course but if I don't hear anything in the next few days there's no way.


----------



## secondchance (13 May 2013)

Are you ROTP ?


----------



## RectorCR (13 May 2013)

No, DEO.


----------



## DAA (13 May 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I was just curious if anyone here was set to do BMOQ on May 27th. I'm hoping to be on that course but if I don't hear anything in the next few days there's no way.



Don't hold you breath.....DEO Infantry is CLOSED...


----------



## secondchance (13 May 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> No, DEO.


Here 
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp


> Basic Military Officer Qualification (officer-cadets)
> 
> Platoon Number                                       	             Start Date	               Ceremony Date
> 
> M0028E (L15), M0029E (L16) & M0030F (L20)  	      May 27, 2013	             August 8, 2013



Only 10 weeks.I don't think that is DEO.
Usually DEO is 15 weeks.


----------



## RMCMOM (13 May 2013)

The 10 week BMOQ are for RMC Students


----------

